# omega-3



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking about starting Kylie on Omega 3. I don't want to feed him the liquid and had a hard time finding a small enough softgel for a 7 pound puppy.

I found Packenzie Petite Omega 3 Softgel for dogs 10 pounds or less. I was wondering if anybody has any thoughts or has tried it?

My other question is that I've read that vitamin E is supposed to be given whenever oils are supplemented. Does the vitamin E that is in his dog food count or do I have to give a separate supplement?

Packenzie Petite Omega 3 Softgel
Pet Omega 3 Fish OIl Supplement Discount: Cats, Puppies & Small Dogs - Packenzie Petite Omega 3 Softgels - Petite Pet Pills


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great you found a small capsule. Just curious why you decided on a capsule instead of the liquid? I give my two a Nordics Natural capsule daily. I found that if you wrap the capsule in soft cheese it will disappear immediately. I use Boursin pepper cheese. Truffles would not swallow the capsule. Once it was wrapped in cheese she was waiting for another treat. I wasn't aware that it was important to give Vit E with oil supplements. I'm guessing that their dog food would supply it?


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> That's great you found a small capsule. Just curious why you decided on a capsule instead of the liquid? I give my two a Nordics Natural capsule daily. I found that if you wrap the capsule in soft cheese it will disappear immediately. I use Boursin pepper cheese. Truffles would not swallow the capsule. Once it was wrapped in cheese she was waiting for another treat. I wasn't aware that it was important to give Vit E with oil supplements. I'm guessing that their dog food would supply it?


 Thanks Heather! I feed Kylie some of his food as training treats and also with a Kong wobbler and it seems less of a mess with the softgel and doesn't smell as much. I used to feed Ricky my last Hav. fish oil in the softgels too but he was bigger and could have the 1000mg that are much easier to find.

Wrapping it in the cheese is a great idea! What's nice about the softgels is you can wrap it in just about anything and they will think it's a wonderful special treat!!

How many milligrams are you giving Truffles?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I give Scout & Truffles one capsule=1500mg daily. I had been adding Grizzly Salmon oil to their food. Sometimes they decide not to eat so I wasn't sure how much oil they actually ingested. Truffles has a pretty small mouth, but the capsule with cheese disappears quickly. :biggrin1:


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

It was hard to figure out how much dogs under 10 pounds should get.

Are you splitting one capsule between Scout & Truffles or are they getting 1500 mg each?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles each get one capsule. Scout is 17lbs and Truffles is 11lbs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Heather Glen said:


> That's great you found a small capsule. Just curious why you decided on a capsule instead of the liquid? I give my two a Nordics Natural capsule daily. I found that if you wrap the capsule in soft cheese it will disappear immediately. I use Boursin pepper cheese. Truffles would not swallow the capsule. Once it was wrapped in cheese she was waiting for another treat. I wasn't aware that it was important to give Vit E with oil supplements. I'm guessing that their dog food would supply it?


if you give omega 3 you should be supplementing also with vit E


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> if you give omega 3 you should be supplementing also with vit E


 Do you think the vitamin E in kibble is sufficient or do I need to add an additional vitamin E supplement in addition to what's in the kibble?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> if you give omega 3 you should be supplementing also with vit E


Thanks for the that information Tess and Dave! Maybe I will switch back to Grizzly Salmon oil recommended by Truffles breeder. I just reading that Salmon oil is rich in Vit E. Today I'm going to check if our pet store carries Vit E. I wonder how much should be given daily?


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Thanks for the that information Tess and Dave! Maybe I will switch back to Grizzly Salmon oil recommended by Truffles breeder. I just reading that Salmon oil is rich in Vit E. Today I'm going to check if our pet store carries Vit E. I wonder how much should be given daily?


 This is what I found out about the dosage for vitamin E
I'm just concerned about giving him too much because there's already a lot in the kibble.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/forums/topic/prebiotics-probiotics-and-enzymes-oh-my/

"vitamin e is also necessary to add - this is especially important when supplementing with omega 3's as vitamin e prevents the delicate fats from oxidizing in the body"

<25 add 50 - 100 IU per day, 
25 - 50 lbs. 100 - 200 IU per day,
50 - 75 lbs. 200 - 300 IU per day, 
75 - 100 lbs. 300 - 400 IU per day, 
>100 lbs. 400 IU per day.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just read 20 IU per kg should be given. I'm going to change back to Grizzly Salmon oil for now. I feel less is more....Need to research this a little more. Glad you mentioned this!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes if the omega 3 does not have vit E added ,you must add some more than what's in the kibble. Make sure if you add vit E ,that it doesn't also have vit A in it.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I just read this if you don't want to add a vitamin E supplement.

"Adding a whole food source of vitamin E to your dog’s diet is easy. Pet nutrition expert Steve Brown, author of See Spot Live Longer and Unlocking the Canine Ancestral Diet, has a simple fix for this problem:

Add three freshly crushed raw almonds for every gram of fish oil. 

That’s it!

Not only will your dog be getting a fresh source of antioxidants, he’ll also be getting all of the important co-factors that make that vitamin E more effective.

Choose your fish oil carefully and don’t worry if it doesn’t have vitamin E – adding almonds to your dog’s diet is a great way to know that the vitamin E your dog is getting is healthy and natural. About the Author Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought almonds were a no no. Scout and Truffles love them. I was not happy with my husband when he gave them each one a while ago. Guess I was wrong! :biggrin1:


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Dave! I wish I could find one Omega 3 gelcap that had everything in it! 

Heather you are right, I just read this

Dogs love the taste of almonds, particularly the flavored variety (jalapeno, barbecued, smoked, vanilla, cinnamon, etc.). While not toxic, almonds are not easily digested can give your dog an upset stomach and create gastric intestinal distress.

One step forward 100 steps back... I think I may cancel my order and wait until Kylie
is large enough that I can find a Omega 3 gelcap gelcap that has vitamin E in it


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah nuts can be problematic especially macadamian. Almonds can be fed with caution . Bitter almonds are more problematic.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I was lucky because they had no tummy upset.  I have a feeling it probably wasn't the first time they had an almond.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LochTess said:


> I just read this if you don't want to add a vitamin E supplement.
> 
> "Adding a whole food source of vitamin E to your dog's diet is easy. Pet nutrition expert Steve Brown, author of See Spot Live Longer and Unlocking the Canine Ancestral Diet, has a simple fix for this problem:
> 
> ...


So, according to Steve, if you give that 15 lb dog one teaspoon of wild salmon oil per day (approx. 4.5 g, 40 kcal) you also need to give 13.5 almonds. In the end you'd be adding 134 kcal/day which represents a 33% increase in daily calories .. Huge increase


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Changing back to wild Grizzly Salmon oil. The oil contains natural Vit E.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes, much simpler.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Dave for the update on the almonds & vitamin E!!

Once Kylie is large enough I'm going to also go with the fish oil that has vitamin E in it.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about ordering Benson's Best Omega-3 Fish Oil for Dogs and Cats & Small Dogs-500 mg or 1000mg Softgels. It looks like it has vitamin E in it.

Ingredients
Purified, molecularly-distilled pharmaceutical grade wild caught deep sea anchovy oil, natural tocopherols (vitamin E), gelatin, glycerol and purified water.

Amazon.com : Benson's Best Omega-3 Fish Oil for Dogs -180 Softgels - 100% Pure and Natural Pet Food Supplement - Higher Concentration of Omega-3 Fatty Acids than Alaskan Salmon Oil! : Pet Supplies

What do you think?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

it looks good. as it has natural vit E


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Many thanks Dave!!


----------

